# Timur's Kernel for Nexus 7 (2012) after Sep. 28, 2014



## Peterjp

Hello,

So I am looking to install a Nexus 7 (2012) into my car as a Head unit BUT I am unable to use OTG and charge the device at the same time. I have done some research and found out that a way around this is to use Timur's kernel; however, the kernel was only available to download up till September 28, 2014. It is now October 28, 2014. (exactly a month later) I can not find it anywhere. Is there anyone who can either help me find another way to charge the Nexus 7 while using OTG or send me a download link for the kernel or email me it?

Thank you very much,

Peterjp


----------



## -=Jeff=-

http://rootzwiki.com/topic/343017-download-location-for-usbrom/


----------

